# Fragen & Hinweise zum Schwimmteichbau in Verbindung mit einem natürlichem Bachlauf



## JGo (25. Apr. 2016)

Wir haben auf unserem Grundstück einen kleinen natürlichen Bachlauf und eine alte Forellenteichanlage. Wir planen jetzt diese Teichanlage durch einen Schwimmteich zu ersetzten, d.h. die Teichfläche zu vergrössern und tiefer auszubaggern. Der Teich wird dann einen natürlichen Zu- und Ablauf durch den Bach haben. 

Was ist bei der Anlage des Teiches zu beachten, um die Wasserqualität zu erhalten bzw. die biologische
Reinigung / Filterung zu gewährleisten. Sind für jeden Tipp und Hinweis dankbar bzw. auch Erfahrungen aus anderen Projekten.
Wie ist eure Erfahrung in Bezug auf die Größe des Teichs bei diesem Umfeld?


----------



## mitch (25. Apr. 2016)

JGo schrieb:


> Wir haben auf unserem Grundstück einen kleinen natürlichen Bachlauf und eine alte Forellenteichanlage


 Filter & Co werdet ihr dann wohl nicht brauchen, 
aber dafür Neoprenanzüge zum Baden  , Bachtemperatur = Badetemperatur 

Ich denke mal das man auch keine Ämter befragen muss (wegen dem Bach) ist ja eigentlich nur eine Teichrenovierung.
ein paar Meter sollte man im Teich schon Schwimmen können. 
Fische: für Koi & Co. wird das Wasser zu kalt sein


----------



## koiteich1 (25. Apr. 2016)

Ich denke mal den Filter könnt ihr euch sparen da ja dauernd Frischwasser aus dem Bach durchläuft.
Das einzige was ich als Nachteil sehe ist das die Temperatur durch die permanente Frischwasserzufuhr nicht gerade hoch sein wird.

ups da war mitch etwas schneller


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Armin und Mitch,
dann wäre es doch ein Vorschlag, Bach und Schwimmteich zu trennen? Man könnte ja bei Bedarf einen Teil des Bachwassers durch den Schwimmteich leiten zwecks "TWW".


----------



## Nightcrawler (25. Apr. 2016)

@JGo, ich gehe davon aus, dass Ihr die Wassergüte (Wasserparameter) des Bachs bereits kennt, oder? Ralf


----------



## koiteich1 (25. Apr. 2016)

Nightcrawler schrieb:


> @JGo, ich gehe davon aus, dass Ihr die Wassergüte (Wasserparameter) des Bachs bereits kennt, oder? Ralf


Braucht man nicht zu kennen ist doch nur für den Mensch und nicht für Fische


----------



## Nightcrawler (25. Apr. 2016)

@koiteich1, hast wohl heute Morgen einen "Kasper" gefrühstückt


----------



## koiteich1 (25. Apr. 2016)

Ne bin nur um das Wohl der Fische besorgt


----------



## koiteich1 (25. Apr. 2016)

Das mit dem teilen ist gar nicht mal so verkehrt.
Wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt das Wasser um zu leiten.


----------



## JGo (25. Apr. 2016)

Die Wassergüte ist nicht bekannt, wie macht man so etwas am besten?
Der Hinweis mit der Temperatur ist wichtig. Es existiert heute schon eine Umleitung, die aber nicht 100% funktioniert. Etwas Wasser kommt immer durch...


----------



## Nightcrawler (25. Apr. 2016)

JGo, entweder Du machst das selbst (Testkoffer z.B. von JBL) oder lässt die Analytik von einem externen Labor, Fischzüchter u.a. machen! Gruß Ralf


----------

